# Laptop fährt nicht herunter. Acer E1-572G&Windows 8.1



## Himmelskrieger (29. Januar 2014)

*Laptop fährt nicht herunter. Acer E1-572G&Windows 8.1*

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinen neuen Laptop. 
Wenn ich den Laptop ausschalte (über Windows) fährt Windows zwar runter, zumindest gibt ein keine Fehlermeldungen die sonst auftreten und das Display geht aus. 

Allerdings läuft der Laptop weiter, die Lüfter laufen, die LEDs leuchten (auch für Wlan). Windows ist aber heruntergefahren. 
Es handelt sich um einen kompletten Clean Install von Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit in der UEFI Installation. Die neusten Treiber wurden von der Hersteller Seite, oder direkt vom AMD (Grafiktreiber) geladen.

Der Laptop:

Acer E1-572G
- Core i5 4200U (HD 4400)
- Radeon 8750M
- 4GB DDR3
- 500GB HDD

Installiert sind nur die Windows 8.1 Treiber und ein par Programme die Definitiv nicht das Problem sind (Office, Steam, CPU-Z)

Das selbe Problem tritt auch auf, wenn ich den Laptop in den Ruhezustand/Energie sparen versetze, Bildschirm geht aus und der Laptop "läuft" weiter. 
Herunterfahren tut der Laptop zwar wenn ich den Schnellen Start deaktiviere, dies dauert auch nicht merkbar länger, aber es muss doch irgendwie laufen. 
Ich habe bereits alle Dienste die nicht von Microsoft sind deaktiviert, und die neusten Updates geladen. Hilft aber nicht.

Das Problem soll auch bei vielen anderen Laptops auftreten in Verbindung mit Windows 8.1 aber bis auf den Weg mit dem deaktivieren vom schnellen Start habe ich keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## iTzZent (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht herunter. Acer E1-572G&Windows 8.1*

Das ist kein Problem, das ist einfach die Energieeinstellung von dem Notebook. Dieses geht IMMER in den Energiesparmodus, egal ob man es schliesst, den Powerbutton drückt oder die Energiespartaste drückt. Diese Einstellung kannst du natürlich verändert.... Systemsteuerung -> Energieoption und da steht auf der linken Seite "Auswählen, was beim schliessen des Computers passieren soll". Da klickst du rauf und dann kannst du deine Einstellungen nach Wunsch ändern.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht herunter. Acer E1-572G&Windows 8.1*

Habe ich bereits geändert das nix passiert weil er danach nicht mehr aufwacht. Beim Zuklappen geht nur die Hintergrundbeleuchtung aus, da gibt es auch keine Probleme.

Wenn der Laptop aber in Ruhezustand, Energie Sparen oder den Bildschirm ausschalten (nicht nur die Beleuchtung) fährt geht der Monitor nicht mehr an. Ich vermute aber Windows ist soweit wieder "hochgefahren".


----------



## mko2303 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht herunter. Acer E1-572G&Windows 8.1*

Deaktiviere doch mal den Schnellstart, das hat bei mir super geholfen.

Hier gibts ne Anleitung


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht herunter. Acer E1-572G&Windows 8.1*



mko2303 schrieb:


> Deaktiviere doch mal den Schnellstart, das hat bei mir super geholfen.
> 
> Hier gibts ne Anleitung


 
Das hab ich schon geändert. Dadurch fährt es herunter ohne Probleme. Allerdings funktionieren der Stand By, Ruhezustand sowie Bildschirm aus nicht. Das Problem liegt anscheinend an den AMD&Intel Treiberkombinationen. Habe die Acer Treiber von Win 8.1 probiert, änderte nix.

Hab die Treiber von Win 8 benutzt, Stand By und so funktioniert, aber das CCC nicht, und somit die Grafikumschaltung auch nicht. 

Bin jetzt wieder auf den alten aktuelle original Intel&AMD Treibern, Ruhezustand... brauche ich nicht unbedingt, die ausgeschaltete Bildschirmbeleuchtung sollte reichen.


----------

